# Offended



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

is anyone offended by people posting videos of their piranhas eating rats on youtube..


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not,

Their fish and tank to take care of, and hey at least their fish is getting fed.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you don't like~ DON'T WATCH


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

no one gets offended here. its when you have 8 people watching, hooting and hollering that it becomes sadistic.

Keep it professional, and no one has an issue


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who cares if its one person or a hundred people watching? Its still the same thing regardless of who's watching.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"Offended?"_

No.

_Do I feel sorry for some people who get a sick thrill out of watching a defenseless mammal getting slowly picked apart while drowning?_

Yes.

People do things for different reasons.
If it's over within a second or two... and suffering is minimal, that's one thing.
Those who 'get off' on watching an animal suffer have something not quite right in their heads and they have no right to own piranhas IMO.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> no one gets offended here. its when you have 8 people watching, hooting and hollering that it becomes sadistic.
> 
> Keep it professional, and no one has an issue


yea i was just wondering though


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

So its safe to post my rabbit & chicken videos now?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a "midget feeding" video I'm considering disclosing now...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Inflade said:


> no one gets offended here. its when you have 8 people watching, hooting and hollering that it becomes sadistic.
> 
> Keep it professional, and no one has an issue


This is BS I remember a lot of haters here not to long ago about dumptruck feeding a mouse. Not more than two months ago.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Your right bruner, i looked up that post you referred to and people were really chiming in.

well, i guess just do what you want, and keep it to yourself to avoid getting a hard time on here.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> no one gets offended here. its when you have 8 people watching, hooting and hollering that it becomes sadistic.
> 
> Keep it professional, and no one has an issue


This is BS I remember a lot of haters here not to long ago about dumptruck feeding a mouse. Not more than two months ago.
[/quote]

He prefaced his pictures with "He ain't no punk bitch"... one of the goals of hobbyists here on this forum is to help change the perception that people have of piranhas. People are free to feed their fish whatever they want, but when you present mouse feedings like that, don't expect adoration from all of the hobbyists around here.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

^ very true, presentation is key!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The only mouse feeding I thought was okay way PiranhaMike's. He used a dead mouse and even then it was gone in less then 6 seconds.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought that was a live mouse.

Either way, I appreciated his mouse video more than most I've seen.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If it is a humane feeding then no I don't get offended at all, I don't get off on it but it is wild to see a shoal rip apart a mouse or such in seconds. If it not humane such as way too big of a meal for the fish to properly kill within a reasonable time frame i don't get offended I get insulted that these are the idiots we as piranha owners are mostly judged upon. I find it frustrating to have these as our examples of piranha ownership as I can say without certain doubt any regular member here loves his fish and take the utmost pride in insuring a healthy and safe environment for his P'S. The people that look at all of us think idiotic retards hollering at a tank and wondering why 4 juvi reds don't shred a mouse in seconds and then just leave it in there to get picked at. that is cruel, inhumane, and f*cking moronic and sadly what most uneducated people would guess we are like in ownership of these fish!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> So its safe to post my rabbit & chicken videos now?


yea lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> If it is a humane feeding then no I don't get offended at all, I don't get off on it but it is wild to see a shoal rip apart a mouse or such in seconds. If it not humane such as way too big of a meal for the fish to properly kill within a reasonable time frame i don't get offended I get insulted that these are the idiots we as piranha owners are mostly judged upon. I find it frustrating to have these as our examples of piranha ownership as I can say without certain doubt any regular member here loves his fish and take the utmost pride in insuring a healthy and safe environment for his P'S. The people that look at all of us think idiotic retards hollering at a tank and wondering why 4 juvi reds don't shred a mouse in seconds and then just leave it in there to get picked at. that is cruel, inhumane, and f*cking moronic and sadly what most uneducated people would guess we are like in ownership of these fish!


Well said RnR....man it's good to have you back.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's very true RnR...
People look at ya like you're a raving maniac when you tell them you have piranhas.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell I'm afraid a mouse or rat would bite or scratch my fish. & I agree r&r. There will always be people that have these fish or other predators for the wrong reason. I don't think his title "aint no punk bitch" justified getn hated on. I think everyone kinda agreed in the dumptruck thread that if you don't like don't look. Like I said I don't rodent feed, dead or alive but I respect peoples right to feed what they want.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> That's very true RnR...
> People look at ya like you're a raving maniac when you tell them you have piranhas.


Yep 1st question that I normally get asked is whether or not I put my hands in the tank. It's hard to explain to people your true passion for the hobby and not just some so called viscous fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Hell I'm afraid a mouse or rat would bite or scratch my fish. & I agree r&r. There will always be people that have these fish or other predators for the wrong reason. I don't think his title "aint no punk bitch" justified getn hated on. I think everyone kinda agreed in the dumptruck thread that if you don't like don't look. Like I said I don't rodent feed, dead or alive but I respect peoples right to feed what they want.


I don't really agree with the "don't like it, don't look" thing when talking about live feeding videos/pics in the hobby forums... This is a piranha information and discussion forum, people are free to look at and comment on things that are posted -- IMO, it should be more like "if you can't handle negative feedback, don't post".

People are free to feed their fish whatever they want, but if you want to post something that you know goes against the ethics of some hobbyists, you need to be prepared to hear those people's opinions... since people are allowed to post their feeding vid/pics in the first place, others are allowed to post their thoughts on them. These fish have a nasty reputation and that has affected some people's rights to own them, YouTube videos of people throwing random live animals into their tanks only helps to promote that bad reputation. I think that anyone that cares about the future of this hobby should think twice before posting "Piranha vs. (Insert Live Animal)"-type videos and pictures, but again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im gonna feed my piranha a GATF

Cause they ain't no punk bitches.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

dont post a live feeding vid on here unless you want to get slammed. Personally piranhas are pussys and i have attemted to feed a mouse on only 1 occasion, they did touch it and i took it out and gave it back to the store. 1.00 of wasted time and money. The only thing i could possible see my pygo group eating would be a fish like a convict something they dont have to grab from the top.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> dont post a live feeding vid on here unless you want to get slammed. Personally piranhas are pussys and i have attemted to feed a mouse on only 1 occasion, they did touch it and i took it out and gave it back to the store. 1.00 of wasted time and money. The only thing i could possible see my pygo group eating would be a fish like a convict something they dont have to grab from the top.


Don't base oppinions on everyone else's fish by your own. I know myself and a few other members here have piranha that are far from pussys...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Their p*ssy's in small groups, 10plus pygos is when it gets interesting...and not in a lil 75gal either


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

for most people a 200 plus gal tank isn't very reasonable.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It doesn't have a whole lot to do with the number of fish or the size of tank.

This disputes both of feefas claims.

Single natt in a 75g...


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> is anyone offended by people posting videos of their piranhas eating rats on youtube..


Offended? Not at all. I look at it as watching nature on You tube. Kinda like the nature channel on TV when the lions catchs and eats there prey.Only difference is our Piranha are captive so we must bring the prey to them.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't like it so I don't watch, nothing to get offended over, and certainly would'nt judge those that do live feed.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I get more angry when I see people keeping them in small tanks, poor conditions, or as some sort of entertainment center for guests.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

X2


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i will say that iv seen videos were a mouse will swim at the top of the water for 5-10 minutes plus then slowly get pecked at and dies slow...these videos make me sick....on the other hand when its a quick kill with a big ass shoal that leaves nothing behind in a matter of seconds....now thats a bad ass video right there!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

T-wag said:


> i will say that iv seen videos were a mouse will swim at the top of the water for 5-10 minutes plus then slowly get pecked at and dies slow...these videos make me sick....on the other hand when its a quick kill with a big ass shoal that leaves nothing behind in a matter of seconds....now thats a bad ass video right there!


I agree.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> dont post a live feeding vid on here unless you want to get slammed. Personally piranhas are pussys and i have attemted to feed a mouse on only 1 occasion, they did touch it and i took it out and gave it back to the store. 1.00 of wasted time and money. The only thing i could possible see my pygo group eating would be a fish like a convict something they dont have to grab from the top.


maybe your piranhas are pussies because they dont have time to settle in my all the piranhas iv ever owned all but one would snatch food before it even hit the ground (with the exception of my current juvi elong, he's still in training)


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Ill be honest.. I first wanted P's because of the "cool" factor. Luckily I stumbled upon this site and was able to learn a thing or two from it. I dont feed mine live mice or rats but I dont get offended by it. I have snakes and a lizard that I do give live feeders to. The snake wont accept killed food and the lizard makes a fuzzy disappear as fast or faster than many piranha ive seen. That being said, my fish definitely aren't pussies. But I create certain conditions that I think help with p*ssy fish syndrome or PFS lol. I leave the lights on longer than most people do here but I keep them relatively dim. Warmer temps, less hiding places, good water chemistry, etc. Pulling food out quickly helps too. They realize they need to rush and get it because its not gonna be around long.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

when is it ok to post my kitten feeding??


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha r ppl 2 said:


> when is it ok to post my kitten feeding??


jokes been used 1,000 times. try something like a guinea pig.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> when is it ok to post my kitten feeding??


jokes been used 1,000 times. try something like a guinea pig.








[/quote]

dont get mad at me cuz ur piranhas are pussies and cant eat a kitten


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> If you don't like~ DON'T WATCH


Im so with you on that! I mean it makes me really mad when people post comments to vids on youtube of piranhas eating fish or mice like "wow ur stupid i should put you in the tank!'' i mean U R THE ONE who clicked to watch it! You dont log on to Youtube and all of a sudden BAM!! a vid pops up of a Piranha eating live fish or mice! You had to have looked it up! nothing random about it! and if ur not into that or dont like it DONT CLICK ON A VIDEO that says "PIRANHA OWNING A MOUSE" its obviously gonna have a MOUSE getting TORN APART! seriously people HAVE SOME COMMON SENSE!!!


----------

